# New Guinness World Record !!!!!!!!!!!!!



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Just got a call from Randy Oitker's Mom.

Randy just finished the Guinness Book of World Records tv show and shot clean.
They gave him 3 trys and he started with 4 targets, then 5 then 6.
If he were to miss he would not be permitted to do the final 6arrow shot.
He did it clean and is now in the Guinnes book with his six arrow shot.
YYYYYYAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
Hope to have a copy of the show to share when he gets back from London.
Yeah that is 6 arrows bareshaft with my lil t-4 nocks. 
We are all reallly proud of Randy doing this.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thats awesome, AMAZING. Congrats Randy!!!!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

So what is the record for???:noidea:


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

he shot 6 arrows at once out of his bow and hit 6 diff targets


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats to Randy on an awesome job!!!!:darkbeer::shade::guitarist2:


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Way to go bud!!:smile:


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

watching him shoot is just awesome. something to see....thats for sure

congrats to him!! maybe he will do this shot next year at the Harrisburg show


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Now thats a guy deer should fear....lol*

Wow that is an amazing story.. I am on google now looking for all i can on the story.... Thats just amazing...And i thought i was a good shot when i was a kid because I could shoot 5 x's...then robin hood the 5 arrows in the X...I did this shot for our local archery club at a homeshow at our High school when I was 16...and the state champion...lol....I love to hear stories like this....thats some great shooting !! Look out Byron ferguson....this kid is going to write a book...being the bow and six arrows...!! lol great story thanks for sharing.



:darkbeer:


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

that's crazy
:darkbeer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38ntflv90u8


----------



## MI_Archer (Mar 6, 2009)

well that about confirms it the deer are not safe around you at all!! 
just joking great job man


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

so its kindda like a shotgun for the bow...great for turkey!!!!...lol


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

*ok*

OK --------------Crickets---------Crickets----------Crickets


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Top Dog Rick said:


> OK --------------Crickets---------Crickets----------Crickets


Can I assume you aren't impressed and felt a need to make a complete idiot of yourself by trying to downplay this man's acccomplishments? Have you ever tried something of that sort? Are you good enough? Cuz Guinness would certainly love to see you try your luck at breaking his record. I'm quite sure they'd even pay your way to go to London to tape your attempt in front of a live studio audience. Of course you'd probably end up looking just like you do here on this thread- a loser!!


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Top Dog Rick said:


> OK --------------Crickets---------Crickets----------Crickets





Are you saying that what he has accomplished is meaningless?

Or that to exceed beyond the ability of anyone else at a particular skill isn't worth a congratulations?

GUINESS BOOK OF WORLD RECORDS!!!

I have to agree with the last poster, and say that anyone who can actually diminish the accomplishments of a guy that do what Randy has done has got to be labeled with the capital "L".:mg:


----------



## DaveInID (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow! That's the craziest shot I've ever seen. Man, I bet he would be a heck of a partner to have bowhunting pheasants! 

Kudos on an amazing shot. :darkbeer:


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

thats just hardcornessnesss you dont hear of ppl doin that much


----------



## RebelDrummer (Oct 29, 2008)

*What????/*



Top Dog Rick said:


> OK --------------Crickets---------Crickets----------Crickets


people like this need to stay out of posts! Little man syndrome obviously


----------



## smshinall (May 16, 2008)

Sorry but I'm not all that impressed. Congrats for him though. Some of his other shots are more impressive I think. I prefer longbow trick shots myself.
scott


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Impressed or not it's a FRIKEN WORLD RECORD! If you can do better get off your keyboard and do so. If not sit back and keep you good for nothing comment to yourself. I enjoyed the heck out of that!


----------



## smshinall (May 16, 2008)

I just don't see why this is so amazing that you people have to attack anyone who doesn't see it as impressive. Now if those targets were soaring through the air and he his them with 6 arrows, then my jaw would drop.


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

I am old enough to have seen Howard Hill do his precision shooting. I even got to shoot beside him. Howard understood the power of this kind of shooting in promoting the sport he loved. I am honored and proud to have known Howard, and equally honored and proud to know Randy. 

I learned something from Bees at a Gas Station near where I lived when I was a kid that may be of Value at this moment in time.

We had an ESSO gas Station on the corner of the block where I lived growing up in Pa. (ESSO is now EXXON)j
Anyhow the guy who owned the property behind the ESSO station had problems with the owner of the station and the usage or missusage of his neighboring property, so he started raising bees. he had a garden and placed:mg: several stacks of Bee hives right up against the back wall of the Esso Station.

For years our part of town had too many bees. If we played football in our back yard and you got tackled you would in all likely hood make a bee angry for falling on it and get stung.
Whenever we had neighborhood parties with food and sweets you would always see at least one of those darn bees.
Whenever we had the local festival at the school. yep those darn gas station bees would be there. They were a nuisance, but they never really ruined the festivities.
What I learned from those experiences was.
All through life whenever you are in a crowd you will always find at least one
ESSO Bee !!!!!!!


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


nick snook said:


> I am old enough to have seen Howard Hill do his precision shooting. I even got to shoot beside him. Howard understood the power of this kind of shooting in promoting the sport he loved. I am honored and proud to have known Howard, and equally honored and proud to know Randy.
> 
> I learned something from Bees at a Gas Station near where I lived when I was a kid that may be of Value at this moment in time.
> 
> ...


well put:set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

congets to him. I also like to watch him shoot at Harrisburg Pa, show...


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

smshinall said:


> I just don't see why this is so amazing that you people have to attack anyone who doesn't see it as impressive. Now if those targets were soaring through the air and he his them with 6 arrows, then my jaw would drop.



There's an old saying..."If you don't have anything good to say, then don't say anything."

It amazes me that a guy from any walk of life can accomplish something that nobody else can....and makes it a fact, and along comes some nobody, never done anything special in his life guy, that just says..."Don't impress me."

I think it's disgraceful, especially as a fellow archer. It's posts like your's that make me wonder about this whole "Archers helping Archers" mentality that everyone here is trying to promote.


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

spiker_01 said:


> There's an old saying..."If you don't have anything good to say, then don't say anything."
> 
> It amazes me that a guy from any walk of life can accomplish something that nobody else can....and makes it a fact, and along comes some nobody, never done anything special in his life guy, that just says..."Don't impress me."
> 
> I think it's disgraceful, especially as a fellow archer. It's posts like your's that make me wonder about this whole "Archers helping Archers" mentality that everyone here is trying to promote.


Sadly the world is this way. You just can not let the Bees ruin the party.

When I came up with the idea for the TURBONOCK I made a prototype and it worked. My wife and I had long discussions on whether to go forward and patent it and market it. We had done this before with copyrights of designs I had done and ended up spending a lot of money on lawsuits to protect the copyrights. Not much fun.
We decided to go forward. the jury is still out on whether it was worth it.
Seeing Randy do what he does with my products certainly makes the effort have value.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow! That is pretty awesome , congrats to Randy.


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

One of the reasons I believe this aggressive mentality exists on forums.(not just archery talk) Is that members can use made up names. 
I am Nick Snook. My dad gave me that name. I do not do things to disgrace my name.I really liked the guy who gave it to me. 
I think when people (not all people) use these second made up names they feel empowered . That they are not responsible for what their actions are.
As long as no one really knows who they are they can act stupid, and do hurtful and stupid things with no penalties. except getting banned.

I know there are good reasons (I guess) for hiding your name on these sites ??
We live in a country where we have freedom of speech!! We should all be thankful for that. 
I believe that along with any freedom there comes responsibility in using the freedoms to advance our human fellowship, not run it into the ground.

I have been in a lot of discussions on this site. some have become heated.
I have tried not to hurt others feelings, yet sometimes, things you say will 
insult others because they have an agenda of their own and are looking for any reason for a fight. Whenever you get a fight going you can hide or mask the real issue.
Perhaps if we all started being ourselves , so we all really got to know each other. We could all perhaps get along better.
Archers helping Archers, Friends helping Friends. 

Whew!!!


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

nick snook said:


> One of the reasons I believe this aggressive mentality exists on forums.(not just archery talk) Is that members can use made up names.
> I am Nick Snook. My dad gave me that name. I do not do things to disgrace my name.I really liked the guy who gave it to me.
> I think when people (not all people) use these second made up names they feel empowered . That they are not responsible for what their actions are.
> As long as no one really knows who they are they can act stupid, and do hurtful and stupid things with no penalties. except getting banned.
> ...


I have a simpler theory but for the sake of keeping Randy's accomplishment at the forefront of this thread, I'll refrain from being so blunt.

Once again, a tremendous feat well done by an ever more tremendous guy!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Fishkeeper (Dec 20, 2008)

Not trying to be dumb, but I guess I don't understand what it is he did.

Can someone lay it out a little clearer what the record was for?


----------



## Fishkeeper (Dec 20, 2008)

OOps... missed the video link earlier... WOW ! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

here is a link to a tv news program with video of Randy shooting
You can see quite clearly how the setup for this shot is done.

http://www.connecttristates.com/news/news_story.aspx?id=285892

If you click on the little black movie camera icon at the top right you can see the video.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Good find on the video Nick. Watched it over and over and I still am amazed at this accomplishment.


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

spiker_01 said:


> There's an old saying..."If you don't have anything good to say, then don't say anything."
> 
> It amazes me that a guy from any walk of life can accomplish something that nobody else can....and makes it a fact, and along comes some nobody, never done anything special in his life guy, that just says..."Don't impress me."
> 
> I think it's disgraceful, especially as a fellow archer. It's posts like your's that make me wonder about this whole "Archers helping Archers" mentality that everyone here is trying to promote.



I just wasn't Impressed !!! Why shoot 6 arrows at the sametime 

Sorry this guy must be a friend of yours Should I say I am sorry or should

we take it outside

I think in a Movie "Robin Hood Men in Tights" he shot 8 at one time 

and killed 8 men !!!!!! LOL !!!!!!


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

*Funny !*



RebelDrummer said:


> people like this need to stay out of posts! Little man syndrome obviously



Don't think so SCOOTER !!! LOL !!!


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

:deadhorse


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Top Dog Rick said:


> I just wasn't Impressed !!! Why shoot 6 arrows at the sametime


Guess you missed the part about Randy winning 2 world championships, 17 national titles, and being crowned shooter of the year 3 times, huh? Or that he just turned 22? Or that he has been doing this since he was 8? Or perhaps you missed the fact that he performs at all the major archery shows including Harrisburg and the NWTF convention? Or that he does his show for all the Cabela's grand openings? Or that he also works 12-16 hr days farming his families acreage all while polishing his archery skills? Or that he spends countless more hours mentoring youths? Or that he has already had his own television show on the Sportsman's Channel? Yeah I can see just how unimpressive this man truly is

Why would anyone feel a need to try and knock someone for accomplishing something no one else has? Especially a guy that has done so much with his life in such a short time? What possible purpose does it serve?


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

michihunter said:


> Guess you missed the part about Randy winning 2 world championships, 17 national titles, and being crowned shooter of the year 3 times, huh? Or that he just turned 22? Or that he has been doing this since he was 8? Or perhaps you missed the fact that he performs at all the major archery shows including Harrisburg and the NWTF convention? Or that he does his show for all the Cabela's grand openings? Or that he also works 12-16 hr days farming his families acreage all while polishing his archery skills? Or that he spends countless more hours mentoring youths? Or that he has already had his own television show on the Sportsman's Channel? Yeah I can see just how unimpressive this man truly is
> 
> Why would anyone feel a need to try and knock someone for accomplishing something no one else has? Especially a guy that has done so much with his life in such a short time? What possible purpose does it serve?


Not knocking him , More power to him . Great job and all that
this is a archery talk forum we ALL have opinions. :darkbeer:

If someone killed the" world record "buck in a high fence over corn

Would everyone tell him how great he is ?????

Just didn't think a trick shot with 6 arrows was that impressive
NOT BASHING THE GUY :zip:


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Yep. When I was a kid I saw Howard Hill Shoot a Silver dollar out of the air when his helper threw it. then a fifty cent piece, then a quater , then a dime.

Howard was the second person voted into the Archery Hall Of Fame ,
The word Trick shot just does not fit. 
I think what Randy calls this type of shooting is Precision shooting.
Why do this kind of shooting? 
Randy Loves this sport as Howard did. 
To do shooting like this , Going beyond what others can do? showing what can be accomplished ? . Getting others interested in our sport? Naa this stuff aint important.

Jeff Brock is a young man who saw Randy do his shooting Demo about 3 years ago. Jeff was I believe 13yrs old. 
Jeff took an interest in our sport. and started shooting and learning.
He became the youngest Matthews certified technician . He has won, I believe the Ill state championship. And I think placed 4th in the nationals in field archery this year.

I have been posting on archery talk for a good many years. 
you find all kinds of people here, You just gotta accept them for what they are. Some can think and see past their noses, some can not.


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

Damn...rough crowd.

I haven't looked at the video link yet but that's kinda harsh for jumping on the guys that said they weren't impressed. 

What about the guys who aren't really impressed with non-typical racks?? Are they A-holes for saying they aren't impressed with the Beatty or Luvstein bucks? 

Some people are impressed by certain things....maybe this isn't one of them?


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

I just checked it out.....

I think it would seem (maybe I'm wrong on this) if you shot the same arrows outta the same bow stacked on the rest the exact same way, you would be able to 'pattern' them fairly consitantly. It would appear this is what he has done-figured out the specific pattern for a specific combination.

Now, if he were to have some ELSE set up 6 ballons at RANDOM spots on the target, and then shoot them ON PURPOSE, that, son, would be mind blowing!

It's still pretty neat what he does now, but I can kinda see how he does it.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

LookMa-NoHands! said:


> I just checked it out.....
> 
> I think it would seem (maybe I'm wrong on this) if you shot the same arrows outta the same bow stacked on the rest the exact same way, you would be able to 'pattern' them fairly consitantly. It would appear this is what he has done-figured out the specific pattern for a specific combination.
> 
> ...


It would seem if you shot the same arrows out of the same bow and stacked the arrow on the rest in the exact same way and set up the x in the exact same way you should be able to get 60x's every time at Vegas. No?:wink:


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

michihunter said:


> It would seem if you shot the same arrows out of the same bow and stacked the arrow on the rest in the exact same way and set up the x in the exact same way you should be able to get 60x's every time at Vegas. No?:wink:


No doubt! LOL!

I'm sure he can't do this 60x in a row though; well hell maybe he can who knows? I do think he shoots from like 10-15 yrds though?

Damn now I'm wanting to try this multiple arrow thingie to see if it would werk or not.....:wink:


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't care what anybody says, it's still impressive


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

LookMa-NoHands! said:


> I just checked it out.....
> 
> I think it would seem (maybe I'm wrong on this) if you shot the same arrows outta the same bow stacked on the rest the exact same way, you would be able to 'pattern' them fairly consitantly. It would appear this is what he has done-figured out the specific pattern for a specific combination.
> 
> ...


What you think and what is really going on is slightly different.

First Look at the arrows ,They are ALL out of tune. either nock high or low or very nock high or low. and also they are left and right of center horizontally. 
Randy must first very carefully lay the arrows on the rest.
Secondly any minute change in his shooting form will cause the pattern to change.
Thirdly any minute amount of torque will change the pattern.

The only way he has been able to even shoot this many arrows was to eliminate the fletching and use the Turbonocks to provide gyroscopic stability. 
In as much as some are not impressed by this , Some think the balloons are too easy. Randy has been able to also shoot Five lifesavers in this same manner, But for the purpose of setting the Guinness record they used balloons.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHSckHzzeUs

If you click on this video you can see Randy shooting 4 lifesavers.
This is how precise his shooting is.
He is still working on perfecting the shot to get six lifesavers consistently.
Although this shot to some looks easy. I assure you it is not.
If you do not believe this. Rather than sit there and THINK it is easy.
Try doing it.

Some think this type of shooting is silly. Some don't.
What really impressed me about Randy is that he was able to figure out what was needed to make this shot happen.
Three years ago Randy started using my nocks for hunting. He found that the high rpms generated by the nock improved the wounding capabilities of his broadheads.( I did not design the TURBONOCK for just trick shooting)
He was not using my nocks in his demonstration shooting.
I watched him do his two arrow shot (with fletching) when he was performing at Bristol Motor Speedway. and we got into discussing doing multiple shots. He was having trouble with fletched arrows crashing in mid air and was trying to figure a way to increase the number of arrows he could shoot.
I mentioned to him that he could possibly reduce the size of his vanes because I was able to bareshaft Arrows 40 yds with the t-4 nock.
Steve Boylan (DEADX on this site) Showed me the potential of this years ago at Atlantic City when He took a broken Deadx and clipped all the vanes off and grouped it with his good DEADX arrows at a 40 yd practice target.
Randy immediately responded why not just try the multiple arrow shot without any vanes?
He went home and tried it and got 3, then 4, then 5 and now 6 arrows to fly consistently and accurately . He is now working on 7.

Perhaps to fully understand the complexities of this shot and possibly understand why a good many archers are impressed. would be to try this yourself. If you were to try SAFETY is your first concern!!!!!!!!!!!!
you would need a muzzy rest and my nocks just to keep the arrows on a bale at 30 ft. Randy has the skills to perform this shot safely. If you do not, do not even try. Randy has won, I believe 11 national and two world titles.

Your suggestion of having someone set up a random set of balloons shows a lack of understanding of what is happening. 
To do what you suggest would require some sort of onboard targeting system on each arrow. and would have to do with sophisticated technology rather than an archers skill, and creativity.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

I can only say, put one Lifesaver on the target , and try to hit it. Then see how many times you can hit it in a row..oh, what's that?...having trouble hitting the Lifesaver once...well, then I guess you can start to imagine the skill involved.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Here's a teaser from the Guinness Book of Records Smashed television program. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouPOANtTKME


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Here's the footage of Randy accomplishing the feat on the actual show:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Viu_AEjn7nE


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:set1_applaud:


----------

